# Hi from Calgary, Alberta, Canada



## Dnacyan

Hi everyone,

Brand new to the forums and have just starting out our search for a Cockpoo pup.

I googled for breeders within Alberta and managed to find 2 (not sure if there are more).

i) http://www.christiandoodles.com/
ii) http://www.kennelupdogs.com/

They are actually rather close to each other and about 2.5-3 hour drive from Calgary.

Have anyone heard of these 2 breeders before and know of any red flags?

One of the breeders no longer allow visitors out to their farm citing dangers from viruses and kijiji stories which I do sort of understand as I am very careful when meeting strangers from kijiji whenever I sell items online. Nontheless, as a potential purchaser of a puppy, I can't help but feel antsy when I can't view the site where the puppies will be born/raised.

Looking forward to hear some advice from you guys.

Thanks.


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi sorry, I'm in UK so can't help with your search but you could try Lady Amanda?
Welcome to the forum, I hope you find it useful.


----------



## Shantelle

I am now in the same boat as you. Calgary area. Found the same info, don't even want to spend an arm and a leg but would like to find a cockapoo pup


----------



## lady amanda

Wow! 2 Calgary people!! that is great! there are not alot of us Canadians on the forum. Canada however being as HUGE as it is me being in Ontario is not going to help you much. I am just outside of Toronto.


----------



## fairlie

I'm in Canada too but Quebec is even further away. To put it in perspective, for those on the other side of the pond, Amanda is farther to Calgary than London is to Lithuania.

I wonder if you googled cocker spaniel breeders and poodle breeders you might have some luck finding someone who is planning a mixed litter? Just be careful, some pure breedists can bite.


----------



## Lindor

Sorry not much help here either as I'm in Ottawa. Perhaps your local veterinarian's office would know of some breeders.


----------



## Sarina2000

*I'm also in Calgary*

Hello Everyone,

I just joined this forum and I am also from Calgary, Alberta. I am also looking for a good cockapoo breeder in Alberta and I was wondering the same thing about "Christian Doodles". Did anyone ever found out if they were reputable breeders? I realize that this thread is from a year ago but I would appreciate some answers if you have them.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## zedlips

I have all but given up on finding a Cockapoo breeder in Alberta, I've left voicemails, sent texts, and emails. All to no avail, not very Christian of them(pun intended).


----------

